# 800 Litre Brew



## gunbrew (27/7/09)

Hi All,
After talking about this for some time a mate and I are in planning.
Our kegs never sit around for long as we make 50 ltr batches and drink them.
The older the kegged beer gets the better it tastes so we want to fill 42 kegs at once.
Then it's 21 kegs each to gradualy drink them meaning the ones waiting to be drank would age.
Have a 1000ltr tank that will be the fermenter for this 800ltr batch.
Will multiply the ingredients of a great drinking 50 ltr batch made previously.
Plan to use:
48 litres of kit cans.
64kgs of liquid malt extract.
1.6kg grain steep.
195g finishing hops.

It's a bit of having all your eggs in one basket, that said I have not had a bad or infected brew doing my regular 50ltr batches.
Is this a good or bad Idea?
What problems could we encounter?
Comments, Suggestions, Flamings?


----------



## captaincleanoff (27/7/09)

800l of kit beer? lol


----------



## alowen474 (27/7/09)

This volume of fermenting beer wil generate a afir bit of heat, so you could run into a few warm fermentation issues.
Buy yourself a good yeast, a 500 gram pack of dried yeast will sort it out.
Condition the beer in the kegs and it should store well enough out of the fridge.

Don't steal your kegs from the back of the pub!! There is an ebay at the moment selling legal 50's, but they aren't cheap (sic).

Keep us posted.

Cheers


----------



## devo (27/7/09)

JEBUS!!!


----------



## seravitae (27/7/09)

I would suggest if you are up that 'that level' of brewing, you should spend some time moving away from kit beers. It will be cheaper in the long run, and the taste will be a lot better. It may be possible for you to derive a way to 'produce kits' per se, as in, to go from grain to a concentrate which you can load into your monster fermentor.


----------



## Adamt (27/7/09)

I'd be making sure the 1000L tank is very sanitary.


----------



## iScarlet (27/7/09)

captaincleanoff said:


> 800l of kit beer? lol



I was just wondering that, but whatever floats your boat (seeing as I'm still stuck on K&B). May the beer gods smile upon you, bless you with good sanitation and good kit wort and healthy yeast!

I reckon with a volume like that you'll want to check the use by dates on all the kits. So, are you planning on using mixing a couple of kinds of kits, or going with one kind?


----------



## Pennywise (27/7/09)

Adamt said:


> I'd be making sure the 1000L tank is very sanitary.




Hell yeah, I can't even begin to imagine tipping that much brew. 

+1 on having temp issues, have you come up with any ideas on keeping it cool?


----------



## gunbrew (27/7/09)

iScarlet said:


> So, are you planning on using mixing a couple of kinds of kits, or going with one kind?




At this stage it will be just one variety of kit as the batch will hopefully be the same as a 50ltr batch alteady made.
That said have used 2 and 3 different types of kits in the one 50 ltr batch and it has worked well.
Plan to copy the best batch of beer I have made to date.


----------



## raven19 (27/7/09)

You would need a massive yeast starter for that volume!

I would not want to have to rack 800L in a stuck ferment :unsure:


----------



## Adamt (27/7/09)

It might be a good idea to contact Coopers or some other malt extract-producer; you may be able to get your ingredients on the cheap for buying in bulk.

Coopers supply bulk extract in ~28kg buckets. Buying direct from the supplier should also translate to fresher extract - old extract is one of the core problems with kit/extract brewing.


----------



## bum (27/7/09)

gunbrew said:


> 1.6kg grain steep.
> 195g finishing hops.



I'm having a hard time believing these amounts are going to be noticeable in a 800lt batch.

+1 on the temp control and sanitation concerns posted above.

Take lots of pictures during the process, fella. Very interested to see how this goes. Best of luck!


----------



## peas_and_corn (27/7/09)

Woah.




I'd add to some of the comments given so far- see if you can get your ingredients straight from the supplier, really go crazy with sanitation, and pics plz


----------



## Adamt (27/7/09)

Oh yeah... and don't fill your fermenter up with the garden hose...


----------



## Effect (27/7/09)

Were I doing a 800 litre batch and owned a 1000 litre fermenter, I would make a few phone calls to some local micro breweries and see if they would make me the wort fresh instead of going down the extract path...

just my 2 cents


----------



## marlow_coates (27/7/09)

Bum, if he is using already hopped kits, then the 1.6kg as just an aroma or flavour addition then it should be noticeable. I've used 45gms added hops to a 60L brew that used kits for the bittering, and flavour and aroma hops done at home in this quantity worked well. Did the research on what IBU's the kits would give, then topped up with home hopping.

I concur with what others have said for temp control, but then depending on where you are now could be the best time to rely on a decent ambient temp throughout.

Also agree with getting your yeast right. Use one of the brewing programs, or talk to someone in the know about pitching rates.

And pictures are always apreciated on here :icon_cheers: 

Good luck

Marlow


----------



## peas_and_corn (27/7/09)

Is there any chance you could post a pic of this 1000 litre tank?


----------



## gunbrew (27/7/09)

Phillip said:


> Were I doing a 800 litre batch and owned a 1000 litre fermenter, I would make a few phone calls to some local micro breweries and see if they would make me the wort fresh instead of going down the extract path...
> 
> just my 2 cents



Great Idea.


----------



## bum (27/7/09)

marlow_coates said:


> Bum, if he is using already hopped kits, then the 1.6kg as just an aroma or flavour addition then it should be noticeable.



I could be getting this completely arse about (maths isn't my forte) but off the top of my head his additions are coming in at something like 40g of spec grain and 5g of hops per "normal" batch size. I'm thinking that if someone posted a recipe like that they would be encouraged by all to increase it.

[EDIT: typo]


----------



## gunbrew (27/7/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Is there any chance you could post a pic of this 1000 litre tank?




Will attache the tank pic.
Cheers.


----------



## bum (27/7/09)

Dude.


----------



## chappo1970 (27/7/09)

gunbrew said:


> Plan to use:
> 48 litres of kit cans.
> 64kgs of liquid malt extract.
> 1.6kg grain steep.
> 195g finishing hops.




...completely whacked.... :huh: 800lts of the same beer? Sorry GB nothing personal but I have to ask... WHY?

For starters I figure you need about 120kgs of extract/goop to get a decent SG gravity of around 1.045 at 800lt volume. You could steep between 5 to 12kgs of specialties if you needed to in that volume so as to give the beer some body. 484grm of yeast of there abouts.

The cost is going to be horrific if you stuff it! I hope you like that recipe *ALOT* because that's all you gunna be drinking this year.

Anyways good luck with it

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## jayse (27/7/09)

gunbrew said:


> Hi All,
> After talking about this for some time a mate and I are in planning.
> Our kegs never sit around for long as we make 50 ltr batches and drink them.
> The older the kegged beer gets the better it tastes so we want to fill 42 kegs at once.
> ...



I think its a bad idea for more reasons than I can even think of right now, I don't know where to start.
where are all the kegs coming from, have you got 42 kegs? :unsure:


----------



## chappo1970 (27/7/09)

ROFL! :lol: 


A rainwater tank AIN'T a fermenter! But hey have fun! h34r: 

Chappo


----------



## gunbrew (27/7/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Is there any chance you could post a pic of this 1000 litre tank?




Jokes, here it is...


----------



## bum (27/7/09)

Ha! You should have waited longer, That could have been gold.

[edit: how are you going to mix your wort in that?]


----------



## Timmsy (27/7/09)

Hay guys he did ask for comments if it was a good idea or not


----------



## Pennywise (27/7/09)

Your a cunny funt mate.

Seriously though, do you have 2 of them just in case?


----------



## gunbrew (27/7/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Your a cunny funt mate.
> 
> Seriously though, do you have 2 of them just in case?




Have 2 of them as thinking it would need to be racked.


----------



## chappo1970 (27/7/09)

+1 Timsy!

I say go for GOLD! It will only cost about $1000 in ingredients and the "Fermenters" are going for about $150 from a Dude i bought my grain drums from. Awesome stuff "You Can Do it"!

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## cozmocracker (27/7/09)

woah! i think this is awesome, frickin awesome, i hope its a roaring success. 

this is the best use of a IBC i have seen.

has anyone else come close to this kind of volume?

the only thing that would make this better is if it was AG.

and please, plenty of pics and updates as you go.


----------



## HoppingMad (27/7/09)

How do you keep a thing like that fermenting with a constant temp? Check the five day forecast and hope ambient temps will see you through or duct tape a bunch of heater pads or brew belts together?

:lol: 

Hopper.


----------



## raven19 (27/7/09)

Does this need to be moved to the jokes thread? h34r: 

If not, then I would pay a micro brewer to make it - i reckon it would be cost comparible for such a large batch of beer...?


----------



## Adamt (27/7/09)

Why would it not be cost effective? The scale-up from a 23L batch to a 800L batch still has the same ingredient cost per litre, likely considerably less with bulk extract purchase, etc. The time effectiveness is also an order of magnitude higher brewing one instead of ~35 single batches...


----------



## marlow_coates (27/7/09)

Bum, my apologies. I read the original recipe as though he was adding 1.6kg of hops, which made sense. (about 45-50gms per each 23L)
I agree, the hops are not enough unless he only wants the IBU's provided by the cans, and that volume of grain will make minimal difference.


The overall idea to me seems fair enough. But drinking the same drop for that long would get to me.

Also consider that you aren't going to need to brew for months to years after this monster.
So where does the joy of brewing come into it for you? 

In the accomplishment of a big brew?
In saving money?
In seeing all those kegs full of beer every time you go to the shed?
In the bewing process?
In the variety of different things you can do with a brew?
Being able to throw massive parties and provide all the drink?

Probably important to consider a few of these things before spending the dough.

Marlow


----------



## Ronin (27/7/09)

raven19 said:


> Does this need to be moved to the jokes thread? h34r:
> 
> If not, then I would pay a micro brewer to make it - i reckon it would be cost comparible for such a large batch of beer...?



I agree, I'd at least enquire about getting it contract brewed. Have no idea how expensive that would be though.


----------



## bum (27/7/09)

marlow_coates said:


> Bum, my apologies.



No wukkas, bloke.

The questions you've just raised are probably some of the most pertinent in the thread, IMO.


----------



## drsmurto (27/7/09)

I recall sitting in Grumpys back in the day it had a brew shop chatting to a bloke who was buying 10kg of crystal.

I asked him what he was brewing that required that much crystal malt and he told me he made 1000L extract batches. No kits. It was done all in the same vessel IIRC.

Didnt ask about the logistics.

Now i should have prefaced this by saying i was drinking at the time and this was probably more than 2 years ago now but it sounds about right to me.


Back to the OP, you have yet to respond to comments about ferment temps. The biggest challenge you face is controlling the vast amount of heat that will be generated. Keeping 20, 40 or maybe 60L of fermenting beer in check using fridges and/or heat pads is ok, 800L is going to be a logistical nightmare. 

How many micros ferment without temp control?


----------



## Plastic Man (27/7/09)

gunbrew

A possible alternative strategy.

Ask a local micro who does the fresh wort packs to do a special batch for you. 600 ltrs is probably about right for a batch for most small micro's. That's 40 x 15 litre cubes. Pour into your large fermenter and add 200 ltrs of water as per normal fresh wort pack instructions. That way you get an all malt beer, you don't have to muck around with kits and extract, it may be cheaper, and I reckon it will taste better. You just need a way to get 40 x 15ltr cubes home....

Try before you buy by fermenting up a single pack.

While your at it, ask him to part fill a corny keg with yeast as part of the deal and pitch that.

For a 40 cube order you could talk your way into the brew session as an assistant and get some micro work experience.... 

(keep your 40 cubes and get him to refill them when you've worked your way through your 800 litres)

Good luck !!!


----------



## bum (27/7/09)

Was just having a look at the pic of the proposed fermenter and am wondering if anyone else thinks gunbrew is going to have trouble using a "tap" at the bottom? He'll probably have to siphon, won't he?

[EDIT: makes more sense when I use the right words]


----------



## Plastic Man (27/7/09)

Doesn't solve the temp issue though.


----------



## cdbrown (27/7/09)

There's a tap at the bottom in the center of one side.


----------



## bum (27/7/09)

Yeah and it is going to be covered by yeast cake.


----------



## peas_and_corn (27/7/09)

OK, there are a few logistical issues that seem to leap out at me:

It appears that the fermenter only has a small opening (if I'm wrong, disregard). How are you going to ensure adequate mixing of ingredients?
Additionally, how are you going to ensure proper sanitation? For cubes it's easy, since they can be picked up and shaken with the sanitiser in it. Not as easy for a 1000L container
As mentioned before, temp control? My only thought would be a glycol setup of some sort, but that'll be quite complex and difficult to maintain
What to do with all the empty cans? 

And last of all-

What sort of alcohol consumption do you guys have? On the weekend Jono and I joked that you shouldn't ask a home brewer how much they drink, but if you and a friend (you only mentioned one other person, though maybe there are more?) are drinking so much beer that 50L batches (and you could comfortably make one every weekend if you wanted) is not enough... dang...


----------



## bum (27/7/09)

I think he was saying it doesn't hang around long enough to age rather than it wasn't enough. It does seem to me that there are better ways around this than 800lt batches, though.


----------



## T.D. (27/7/09)

Plastic Man said:


> Doesn't solve the temp issue though.



Very true. Assuming this isn't just a g-up, keeping the temp down in a ferment that size will be VERY hard. I recently fermented a small parcel of wine (not enough to bother picking for the winery so I thought I'd have a crack). I fermented it in a grape bin (which would have been around the 500L mark) and I had ridiculous trouble keeping the temps down. And I'm not talking <20deg, I'm talking <30deg! and this was in a temp controlled warehouse (set at 18deg). 

But having said all that, if you are willing to risk it going pearshaped, it would be an awesome experiment. I say go for it!!


----------



## gregs (27/7/09)

Hey Gunbrew; if you make your way to Bundaberg I'v got a cool room and forklift that you can use as long as you like for free, the offer is for real. I can control temps from 1 degree too 17 degrees. I'm not sure about your fermenter, I've seen all sorts of chemicals in those 1000 litre shuttles, so be careful. Man I'd love to see you have a go at it.

gregs


----------



## AndrewQLD (27/7/09)

Good on you Greg, I'd love to see that big baby chugging away too. I wonder if you'd have to purge the cool room each afternoon to prevent Co2 build up? The fork lift would help to at racking time.

Andrew


----------



## seravitae (27/7/09)

1.Eat a packet of yeast and hops

2. Drink saturated sugar water every hour.

3. ?????

4. Profit.


----------



## fcmcg (27/7/09)

gunbrew said:


> Will attache the tank pic.
> Cheers.



Wow...i would really want to make sure that your "Fermenter" is clean and able to safely hold your wort . 800 liters is a lot of wort to be tipping if the place your going to be fermenting is not up to the challenge.... and not able to be safely airtight...unless your going open fermenting...
Kudos for wanting to try... but if it were me...i would not even begin to think of using an old water tank as my fementer ..correct me if i'm wrong in my assumption of your "fermenter"
My 2c..
Good luck anyway
Ferg


----------



## gregs (27/7/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Good on you Greg, I'd love to see that big baby chugging away too. I wonder if you'd have to purge the cool room each afternoon to prevent Co2 build up? The fork lift would help to at racking time.
> 
> Andrew



I'm not sure about the C02, you could always tube it to the out side, hell he can drill a hole in the side of the cool room for all I care. I'm with you Andrew, Would love to see it chug.


----------



## gunbrew (27/7/09)

The main concern being some problem resulting in the whole batch failing.
Will be talking it over again this evening.
Thanks to those who have replied with helpfull ideas and comments.


----------



## gunbrew (27/7/09)

gregs said:


> Hey Gunbrew; if you make your way to Bundaberg I'v got a cool room and forklift that you can use as long as you like for free, the offer is for real. I can control temps from 1 degree too 17 degrees. I'm not sure about your fermenter, I've seen all sorts of chemicals in those 1000 litre shuttles, so be careful. Man I'd love to see you have a go at it.
> 
> gregs



A great offer and I would take you up on it if I was not an 18 hour drive away.
Thanks and Cheers.


----------



## troopa (27/7/09)

I agree a coolroom would certainly be your best option for good temp control.. but then again how many Kit brewers do you know that actually think brewing at 30Degs is the way to go because its quicker

Sanitation isnt a big deal if you can by your IBC direct from a distillery.. they occasionally sell the IBCs that have had only pure alcohol in them and that would just mean a quick rinse with water and thats it 

Tom


----------



## Tony (27/7/09)

bum said:


> I think he was saying it doesn't hang around long enough to age rather than it wasn't enough. It does seem to me that there are better ways around this than 800lt batches, though.



I agree.

Good AG beer is just fine 7 to 10 days grain to brain around here. Ferment, chill, filter, carb and drink. Its actually better fresh and goes down hill over time.

I will alway argue for quality over quantity. But everyone is different 

I say brew better beer you can drink strait away when fresh. Fresh hop flavour and aroma, clean malt.

Aged beer is only better if the origional beer was rough and needed the flavours to disipate over time to a point that they arnt noticable.

I really dont like your chances of getting that beer into the glass without infection. The logistics of racking large volumes, and storing in the kegs where any bugs that may have got in can breed up over time.

But.............. if your keen then give it a go. Why not, if your happy to risk lots of money on one batch.

I will be the first to congradulate you if its a success! 

Good luck.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/7/09)

F%ckem, just brew the bloody thing....

800Ltr is not that big a deal. As long as you santizise it it should be OK. Remember its winter, so If you just sat it in the shed it should be fine...it may take a bit longer to ferment out but it will.

And its the perfect vessel , has a nice big wide base for the yeast cake to do its job.

As for the 42 kegs...Good luck...


----------



## Thirsty Boy (27/7/09)

Assume that gun lets his brew ferment at ambient temps -- it is winter time. I just looked at the BOM site and the highest ever recorded winter average temperature in Sydney is 14.4(combined day and night) - so say its generally 14?? Thats fairly cold.


Is temperature really going to be that much of an issue? Use a temp tolerant ale yeast (coopers kit yeast?) and throw a few sheets of Hessian sack around the fermenter and hose it down every night with a couple of fans pointed at it? ... you might be able to keep things fairly reasonable. You might even have to point a fan heater at it to get it to finish out when the main fermenting action is over and done with.

As for being able to sanitise the fermenter -- those plastic tanks aren't that heavy. A bucket or two of iodophor solution in there and a couple of blokes could roll the whole thing around the yard.

I reckon its doable -- I wouldn't, but if you are good to drink the same beer for a year and you are bloody careful with sanitation etc; it might just work.

I hope it does. That would be cool.

Thirsty


----------



## Bribie G (27/7/09)

Hey I've got two of them at the side of the house





Connected via a Davey Pressure Pump to this:




Wow, 1.5 tonnes of English Bitter. Might need to get a drip tray to fit under the tap.


Seriously, your system should work but I'm worried about heat build up during primary. You might want to pitch fairly cool, say seventeen degrees if possible and hope for the best.


----------



## Wortgames (27/7/09)

By my reckoning, a litre of all-malt kitbrau runs at about 75c ($15 for 2 cans of goop / 20 litres) so you're looking at something like a $600 investment for 800L.

I doubt that is enough to 'commission' a fresh wort brew. To go to G&G and buy 800L of fresh wort would set you back around $1600. Take out the retailer's margin and there's probably still significantly more than $600 going to the brewery.

Unless you are looking to scratch the kits and go to 20kg buckets of goop and isohop, you don't really gain much economy of scale (other than time/labour). Have you thought about brewing in say 200L batches instead? Fill 10 or 12 postmix kegs at a time for $150 or so. Do it often enough and you'll soon have a steady supply of nicely aged beer.

800L sounds like fun but it's a big investment (and risk).


----------



## sqyre (27/7/09)

Get yourself 5 or 6 of those blue/green 180litre plastic drums with the clampdown lid...
They are Airtight and by drilling a hole in the top you can run a hose into a half-filled 2 litre coke bottle for your Airlock..

Before i discovered All-grain i used to do this... Using 6-7 kit cans at a time...
At one point i had 5 full which is around 750 litres... for the exact same reasons you are thinking about it now...

At least with them you can sanitise properly, rack to each other, and you might have half a chance of temp control...

Any easy way out of this is for you to get involved with a case swap and sample some All-grain Beers...
2 days after i tried my first allgrain i tipped 3 full 180 litre fermenters out on the back lawn...
and then went to my local HBS and grabed a new 30litre fermenter, A fresh wort kit, some decent yeast and started making something i ACTUALLY ENJOYED... Not just something to drink for the sake of drinking... 

its all about QUALITY now NOT QUANTITY... (but i wont mention i presently have 6 glycol chilled taps running 6 different Allgrain Beers with 12 full kegs, 4 fermenters bubbling supported by a 3 tier'd 50litre Gravity fed Nano-Brewery and alot of Temp controled fridge space....  )

Mate, but all things aside, give it a go... what have you got to loose except 1000 litres of probably very ordinary Beer...

Sqyre...


----------



## mr_tyreman (27/7/09)

Hey, when it all works out, you must put out an invite for all the AHB boys and girls to come and bask in the glory!


----------



## olde (27/7/09)

I agree about the 200 litre drums. Neighbours turn the odd decent beer out of them. They're easier to clean, are food grade, and the mix can be stirred with a paint stirrer on a drill. 
Those 1000 litre drums generally have had caustic in them, and are a bitch to get spotless as you can't get at the walls.
Cleaning 42 kegs.... kill me now. On the bright side, the neighbours bottle it all, there's dedication for you.


----------



## bradsbrew (27/7/09)

I'd like to see the airlock on that little puppy..... or should I say kitten.


----------



## lastdrinks (27/7/09)

I want to see some pics and hear how it was done if it was successfull!! but one of the earlier posts was close to spot on i think. That is call a few micro brewers to see what they would charge for a run or two through their systems. No offence but they would brew a seriously better beer kit vs AG. And maybe you could get 2 or 3 different styles. dont mean to be a downer h34r: 

P.S. if it turns out alright any chance of a spare keg????


----------



## bum (27/7/09)

I reckon these suggestions about using other peoples' wort are kinda weird. We could all go and just buy beer, you know. It's not some rare product. I thought we like making it ourselves?


----------



## altstart (27/7/09)

sqyre said:


> Get yourself 5 or 6 of those blue/green 180litre plastic drums with the clampdown lid...
> They are Airtight and by drilling a hole in the top you can run a hose into a half-filled 2 litre coke bottle for your Airlock..
> 
> Before i discovered All-grain i used to do this... Using 6-7 kit cans at a time...
> ...



Plus 1 
The first taste of All Grain at a brew day at Ross,s place and I came home and tipped all my Kit beers down the drive and went straight into AG.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## lastdrinks (27/7/09)

bum, i dont think anyone is against gunbrew going for, i think we all are blown away by the balls of the plan and impressed ( i know i am). 
I just hope he can take the pain if it doesn't work out and he can drop $600 odd bucks on a beer that he aint happy with. 

On a more helpfuil side, i agree with the comments about sticking to basics. using good produce fresh kits/extract, good quality yeast that isn't hard to work with (i.e can handle a range off temps without flocing out or weirding up eith fruit tastes), fresh hops, time spent on sanitation and temp control. 

It might be worth calling a few micro brewers and asking for their advice. I guess not many people on this forum have done many 800litre batches and a helpful micro brewer might be able to give some tips that you would only learn from doing batches this big. They would have gone through all the issues gunbrew is going to face.

And definitely take some photos and post them.


----------



## mr_tyreman (27/7/09)

i was thinking to myself, is your brewing fun and exciting as a hobby, or just purely functional?

do you brew because its cheap, or do you brew because you enjoy experimenting and playing with recipes?

i'd hate to see you get sick of drinking beer, beecause you have 800ltrs of the same beer just haging around.


----------



## Snow (27/7/09)

mr_tyreman said:


> i was thinking to myself, is your brewing fun and exciting as a hobby, or just purely functional?
> 
> do you brew because its cheap, or do you brew because you enjoy experimenting and playing with recipes?
> 
> i'd hate to see you get sick of drinking beer, beecause you have 800ltrs of the same beer just haging around.


That's a good question. 

Ditto.

- Snow


----------



## raven19 (27/7/09)

Yeah maybe split it into 4 different beers at 200L each.


----------



## seravitae (27/7/09)

As to the comments about the cold room, for a container that big, you probably wont get good thermal transfer. It would be worth your time locating/bribing a refrigeration mechanic to build you a "chiller unit" - basically a fridge without the box, and you can pump some of your wash through the heat exchanger (plate exchanger might even work here) sorta like a herms but for chilling.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/7/09)

I have seen Sqyres 200ltr drums

He did a good job

Nothing is as silly as it seems..

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Plastic Man (27/7/09)

bum said:


> I reckon these suggestions about using other peoples' wort are kinda weird. We could all go and just buy beer, you know. It's not some rare product. I thought we like making it ourselves?



buying a can of hopped extract is using other peoples wort as well, its just that they've taken most of the water out of it to make it easier to transport. Fermenting a can of "rehydrated" extract or a fresh wort kit is pretty much the same process. Your fermenting wort someone else has made.  

Using the fresh wort kits may mean you get 800ltrs of better beer without to much mucking around. Mixing all that goop would not be easy.

In term of temp control - brew a big Belgium and let it run wild !!!


----------



## bum (27/7/09)

Plastic Man said:


> buying a can of hopped extract is using other peoples wort as well, its just that they've taken most of the water out of it to make it easier to transport. Fermenting a can of "rehydrated" extract or a fresh wort kit is pretty much the same process. Your fermenting wort someone else has made.



Fair point.


----------



## Tony (28/7/09)

Plastic Man said:


> In term of temp control - brew a big Belgium and let it run wild !!!



I was thinking that too 

but doesnt sound like they are after too much flavour.

wow, Imagine how much D2 you could pour into 800 liters of dubbel!

and the mess the 3787 would make with minimal head space in that big drum!


----------



## petesbrew (29/7/09)

You can do it!

1. This is the funniest thread in a long time.
2. We'd LOVE to know your recipe, considering you'd be happy to brew 800L of it. 
3. Buy those cans in bulk, mate.
4. Get a good can opener... actually an electric one should save your wrist for more important things.
5. Too bad you didn't do it for Katie's Biggest Brewday.

Go hard, son!


----------



## oldbugman (29/7/09)

800litres of kit beer.

get yourself one of these


----------



## Pennywise (29/7/09)

That'd solve your airation issues that's for sure


----------



## technocat (29/7/09)

petesbrew said:


> View attachment 29285
> 
> You can do it!
> 
> ...


----------



## bum (29/7/09)

petesbrew said:


> 5. Too bad you didn't do it for Katie's Biggest Brewday.



He's using kits.


----------



## petesbrew (29/7/09)

bum said:


> He's using kits.


Katie bowed under pressure... the more the merrier.

edit: I still can't get over the whole 800L of kit beer... considering if there's an infection it's all gone to waste. $600-800 of wasted cash tipped down the drain. I know it's small in the case of a brewery stuffup, but we're homebrewers...


----------



## alowen474 (29/7/09)

You should dry hop each keg with a different style of hop. This would be an excellent comparison.
Maybe the smaller drums (200L) with different yeasts and or hops
Just a thought.


----------



## bum (29/7/09)

petesbrew said:


> Katie bowed under pressure... the more the merrier.



The last I heard it was extended to extract and partials. Apologies to Katie, I guess I must have missed the memo?


----------



## Phoney (29/7/09)

I once got a few of those 1000L IBC's filled up by a "drinking water supplier" - basically a guy that came out (from Goulburn NSW) with a tanker and filled them up for us for an event out in the bush that we ran a few years back. Anyway when we got to the bottom of them there was about an inch of black rusty sludge at the bottom of the tanks! wtf. So yeah, make sure your water is clean.

Also, if you're brewing in Sydney the days are warming up to 19-20C lately... id definitely go with a coolroom set to around 10C.

my 2c


----------



## silvana (10/8/09)

What an awesome thread.

Any update gunbrew?

my 2c split it into smaller drums for sure.


----------



## riverside (2/9/09)

gunbrew said:


> Will attache the tank pic.
> Cheers.




Your gamer than Ned Kelly i recon


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (5/9/09)

sera said:


> 1.Eat a packet of yeast and hops
> 
> 2. Drink saturated sugar water every hour.
> 
> ...



LOL!, LOL!, FKN LOL!!!


----------



## mr_tyreman (15/10/09)

at the risk of opening back up an old thread...i hope this is going ahead still mate.

but i found this on the net, and thought it would be useful...







Edit: just spotted the url to be a bio-diesel website...


----------



## Tony (15/10/09)

Mmmmm unfiltered VB


----------



## QldKev (15/10/09)

I wonder was this whole 800L idea was actually real?

QldKev


----------



## chappo1970 (15/10/09)

QldKev said:


> I wonder was this whole 800L idea was actually real?
> 
> QldKev




 Oh great! Now the Bundy connection are on the case! We'll be seeing "Look at my 10,000 gigalitre fermenter Gregs knock up on the weekend". Their like the friggin "A Team"! Pfffft!


----------



## QldKev (18/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Oh great! Now the Bundy connection are on the case! We'll be seeing "Look at my 10,000 gigalitre fermenter Gregs knock up on the weekend". Their like the friggin "A Team"! Pfffft!



I can hear Gregs now "I love it when a plan comes together"

QldKev


----------

